# Suche stabilen, hochwertigen und bequemen XXL Bürostuhl



## Fenrir80 (21. Juni 2021)

Ich suche einen neuen XXL Bürostuhl.

Einsatzbereich wäre Computerarbeit, zocken am PC und Konsole sowie Film und Serien schauen. Genutzt wird der Stuhl ca 8-10 Std am Tag.

Da ich knapp 150 kg wiege, suche ich Bürostühle mit einer Belastungsgrenze von 175 kg aufwärts um ganz auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.
Dazu wichtig wäre eine Sitzbreite von mindestens 55 cm, Kopfstütze und Armlehnen sowie Lordosenstütze. Er sollte sehr stabil und wertig sein, da ich mich beim zocken und Film und Serienschauen gerne zurücklehne. Bequem ist natürlich auch wichtig. Mehr als 5 Jahre Garantie wären auch schön. bei dem hohen Anschaffungspreis.

Im Endeffekt bin ich bei 2 Stühlen hängen geblieben. Der Interstuhl O665 und der Löffler LG 7H50. Beim Löffler weiß ich allerdings nicht wie ich mit dem beweglichen Ergo Top Sitz zurecht komme und beim Interstuhl hab ich öfter gelesen, dass er beim zurücklehnen (was mir wichtig wäre) gerne mal kaputt geht.

Kann vielleicht jemand was zu den beiden Stühlen sagen oder hat andere Vorschläge die er empfehlen kann?
Bin echt unschlüssig


----------



## Acandri (21. Juni 2021)

Ich würde folgendes Vorschlagen:

Als erstes, suchst du dir einen guten Fachhändler vor Ort.

Dort lässt du dich dann ordentlich beraten und sitzt auch auf den Stühlen probe.

Denn 8-10 Stunden ist schon sehr extrem und da sollte der Stuhl entsprechend einiges bieten und können.

Gerade das Probesitzen ist sehr wichtig.

Aber aus dem Büroalltag kann ich sagen: vermeide Lederbezüge.

Sehen zwar schön aus, werden aber nach wenigen Stunden zur qual und sind empfindlich (und brauchen ordentlich Pflege).


----------



## Fenrir80 (21. Juni 2021)

Da sind wir beim Problem
Ich selber wohn mitten aufm Land und was hier in der Nähe ist, sind höchstens Ikea, Möbehof und Co.
Also alles nur keine Fachhändler für Bürostühle

Der Löffler Stuhl wäre ein zertifizierter 24/7 Stuhl. Allerdings wirkt er nicht unbedingt so stabil und bequem zum zocken vom Aussehen.
Zurücklehnen bei arretierter Rückenlehne ist ein Muss für mich.

Und Leder würd ich auch nicht holen. Beide Hersteller bieten den Climatex Ultra Bezug an. Ist sehr widerstandsfähig und soll sich auch gut anfühlen


----------



## Acandri (21. Juni 2021)

Beide sehen nicht so sonderlich aus. Aber es sind halt nur Bilder.

Tu deinen 4 Buchstaben, und deinem Rücken, den sehr großen Gefallen, und plane eine kleine Tour zu einem Fachhändler.

Denn bedenke: mit 8-10h Nutzung verbringst du rund 1/3 des Tages auf dem Stuhl.

Da sollte dieser kleine Aufwand es Wert sein...

Ich selbst nutze seit nun mehr 5 Jahren den Vorgänger des HAG Inspiration 9221.
Aber der erfüllt schon nicht mehr deine Anforderungen.


----------



## Fenrir80 (21. Juni 2021)

Das Problem sind halt die 175kg aufwärts an Belastungsgrenze
Da bleibt am Ende nicht mehr viel übrig (den Chinaschrott klammere ich mal aus, da das weit von hochwertig entfernt ist)
Budget ist auch bei maximum 1800 € begrenzt. 

Hab von den Herstellern da ehrlich gesagt nur Löffler, Interstuhl, Dauphin und Rovo gefunden die soviel aushalten und preislich im Rahmen sind


----------



## flx23 (22. Juni 2021)

Fenrir80 schrieb:


> Hab von den Herstellern da ehrlich gesagt nur Löffler,


Gibt schon noch andere Hersteller, auf die schnelle hab ich mal das hier gefunden









						Ergonomischer Bürostuhl Cento Miglia XXL - MM 07850 466 - LÖW-ERGO
					

Ergonomischer Bürostuhl Cento Miglia XXL - MM 07850 466 mit Armlehnen. Hohe Vollpolster-Rückenlehne mit integrierter Nackenstütze.




					loew-ergo.de
				




Oder auch 





__





						Big Star 30 | Topstar GmbH
					






					www.topstar.de
				




Wobei der nur 150kg kann. 

Oder auch

https://www.delta-v.de/Drehstuehle/XXL-Drehstuhl-COMMANDER-XXL-PRO-200-kg-belastbar-55330357.html 

Ob da jetzt jeder Stuhl alle deine Wünsche erfüllt hab ich jetzt nicht genau überprüft.
Aber um ein probesitzen am besten mit Beratung kommst du auch aus meiner Sicht kaum rum. Zumal dein Budget dies auch zulassen sollte und du ja eben (was ich sehr gut finde) keinen 150€ Stuhl von irgendeinem Versandhändler aus dem Internet willst


----------



## soulstyle (22. Juni 2021)

Unsere Firma kauft seit eh und jeh hier ein.


			https://buero-direkt24.de/sitzmoebel/ergonomische-buerostuehle/buerostuehle/


----------



## Fenrir80 (22. Juni 2021)

@flx23
Den Cento Miglia XXL von Dauphin hatte ich auch ins Auge gefasst. Da stören mich aber die "nur" 5 Jahre Garantie bei dem Preis.

Big Star hat wie du sagtest mit 150 kg zu wenig Belastung und ist in der Sitzfläche zu schmal.
Der Commander XXL ist auch zu schmal und engt mit der Rückenlehne noch zusätzlich ein. Bin halt doch sehr breit.

@soulstyle
Dort gibt es auch meine beiden in Frage kommenden Stühle. Der Rest hat wieder diese komischen einengenden Rückenlehnen.


----------



## Noofuu (2. Januar 2022)

Auch wenn das Thema schon etwas älter ist .. fündig geworden ?
Ich hatte mal einen Löffler hier mit Ergotop oder wie man das nennt leider habe ich durch diesen Stuhl noch mehr Rückenschmerzen bekommen. Dabei mache ich in der Woche 3 mal Kraft und Ausdauersport.
Derzeit suche ich auch nach einem Stuhl in dem man Bequem sitzt wo die Bandscheiben nicht auf eine harte Fläche gepresst werden.

Es ist ja mittlerweile auch bekannt das diese ganze Ergo Super duper Haltung nicht das beste für den Menschen ist , erzwungen Gerade und Steif zu Sitzen schafft oft mehr Probleme als es behebt.

Ich hatte schon so einige Stühle bisher waren bei allen aber die Sitzfläche zu hart.

z.Z Sitze ich auf diesem hier: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07CXZ1M52/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 der ist schon nicht schlecht aber na ja evtl gibt es für mich nicht den Stuhl oder ich mache was anderes Falsch  habe auch einen Elektrischen Schreibtisch aber irgendwann Stellt man sich nicht mehr hin das lässt auf dauer auch nach.


----------

